# Prodiamine and my flowers



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

If I have perennials I'm my needs, some that break off at the ground and need to grow new, do I need to keep the prodiamine away?

I want to spray the bed for wed control and want to check if there are areas I need to avoid.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've never had a problem spraying prodiamine in my flowerbeds. I've sprayed around anything from beebalm, lily bulbs and hostas that haven't sprouted yet, to partially sprouted irises and hydrangeas to existing evergreens such as holly, arborvitae and boxwood and just-starting-to-leaf out barberry, roses and spirea without any problems.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I wouldn't do that. Prodiamine is rated for a number of ornamental plants, but not many flowers, and it can cause long term harm to some flowering plants. Either way it is not the pre-emergent of choice for landscaping beds. I use trifluralin + isoxaben, otherwise known as Snapshot. Now Preen makes Preen "Extended Control," which is the same thing.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I wouldn't do that. Prodiamine is rated for a number of ornamental plants, but not many flowers, and it can cause long term harm to some flowering plants. Either way it is not the pre-emergent of choice for landscaping beds. I use trifluralin + isoxaben, otherwise known as Snapshot. Now Preen makes Preen "Extended Control," which is the same thing.


Not the product of choice or bad? Just looked at the Preen label and do see it is completely different product, so there is an obvious difference.

My concern is this is the first year I am dealing with a perennial that completely vanished from the surface. The stump I had cut down to literally came up in my hand this spring. It is quite concerning and I even thought the plant is dead, but the greenhouse told me this is expected, which makes it important to mark them in the fall so you know where they are the following spring in the event you want to add other plants. I have no clue and am actually still skeptical.

My biggest concern was would such a plant be impacted by a pre-emergent as it needs to break through the surface? Or is it OK since the germination is technically below the surface?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I spray prodiamine pretty heavily in my flower beds every spring. Thus far no issues.


----------

